# Fehlermeldung Sinamics G120 PM240 mit CU240E-2 PN



## Blueglasstalisman (3 April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

könnte mir jemand sagen wo ich eine Liste mit den Bedeutungen der Fehlercodes des oben genannten FUs finde.
ich weis nicht genau wonach ich suchen muss.
Ich habs mit Fehlercode GM120,
Fehlercode CU240E-2 PN ,
Fehlernummer PM240 usw versucht aber ich finde einfach nichts.
Kann mir jemadn einen Link geben?
Das macht mich echt wahnsinnig.

Vielen Dank schonmal 

Gruß

Kai


----------



## zako (3 April 2013)

guckst Du:
Siemens Industry Online Support - Automation Service, Automation Support, Simatic Service, Simatic Support, Technical Support, Technical Consulting


----------



## JesperMP (3 April 2013)

Siehe Kapitel 11.4:

Siemens Industry Online Support - Automation Service, Automation Support, Simatic Service, Simatic Support, Technical Support, Technical Consulting


----------



## Blueglasstalisman (3 April 2013)

*Sehr sehr vielen Dank!!!*
Ich wollt schon was auseinandernehmen


----------



## zako (3 April 2013)

folgend noch die Beschreibung wie man die Fehlertexte im Klartext am HMI anzeigen kann:
Siemens Industry Online Support - Automation Service, Automation Support, Simatic Service, Simatic Support, Technical Support, Technical Consulting


----------



## roseannaanna (7 April 2013)

ich weis nicht genau wonach ich suchen muss.


----------



## Credofire (8 November 2017)

Hallo,
ich will dieses Thema noch mal aufwärmen.
Ich habe mal eine Frage zu dem Addinfo in der XLS Datei. Und zwar was bringt mir dieses Addinfo, kann, und wenn ja wie, ich es verarbeiten irgendwie?
z.B.  LongName                                                                                                                                                   ShortName                                                          ADDINFO

F01000 -   Softwarefehler internF01000 - SW_fehler int
F01000 - Modul: %1-/- Zeile: %2

Die anderen Fehlermeldungen sehen ja Ähnlich aus: F01015 - %1


----------



## ChristophD (8 November 2017)

ADDINFO sind die Begleitwerte der Alarme, die werden auch im STARTER angezeigt.
Es ist im vorliegenden Beispiel ben die INfo wo genau der Fehler auftrat.

Viele Alarme haben diesen Begleitwert da es mehrere Ursachen haben kann und die genaue für den Alarm wird dann als Begleitwert mitgeliefert.


----------



## Credofire (8 November 2017)

Kann ich dieses %1 denn irgendwo anhängen in einem Textfeld sopodass es mir dann automatisch den Text reinfüllt? Also als Platzhalter quasi?


----------

